

The History of the CIA Black Site prison in Poland - zmanian
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/the-hidden-history-of-the-cias-prison-in-poland/2014/01/23/b77f6ea2-7c6f-11e3-95c6-0a7aa80874bc_story.html

======
sentenza
The operation of these sites in Eastern Europe can be equated to willfull
throwing away of goodwill towards the US.

I mean secret prisons? In former satelites of the Soviet Union? How could
anybody assume that this would not result in a scandal in those countries
sooner or later?

I'm not even sure that the Polish politicians are much to blame, since, at the
time, they were (blindly?) grasping at anything they could do to move away
from Russia towards "The West"/US/NATO.

What is unexpected, though, is that the illegal rendition scandal erupted all
over Europe when it did. There are now actually a bunch of CIA operatives who
will be arrested, should they ever set foot on EU ground again.

